# Help ID these 2 Florida Natives



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well out here in the boonies, I see LOTS of animals many of which are herps. I am not so well versed in our native herps but I do know some. These 2 however are new to me.

This I believe is an Eastern Narrow Mouthed Frog, Gastrophryne carolinensis. That seem accurate?









This next one I just can't pin down. Its some sort of Hylid or Eleuthrodactylid. I thought it was a Gray Tree Frog but they don't come this far south. Any ideas?


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'd say you are right about the first frog being a narrow mouth frog, as for the second??


----------



## _Enix_ (Jul 31, 2005)

this won't help...

I haven't saw a specimen of the first frog in all my years down here.

I've seen the 2nd one a million times, but I have no idea what it is.


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

You're right about the first one, the second animal is a leatherback turtle.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

OneTwentySix said:


> You're right about the first one, the second animal is a leatherback turtle.


Ummm... Was that a joke or?? I didn't see the smiley.... :lol:


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Chorus frog of some sort? The eyepatch sure looks like it.


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

He was serious.

Dead serious.

>:|


----------



## _Enix_ (Jul 31, 2005)

interesting... more info please!


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

The first one is right. the last one looks to be _Hyla femoralis_


----------



## glowfrog (May 3, 2006)

I love Gastrophryne, except the call. :evil: SO obnoxious. I agree that the second one is Hyla femoralis.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hyla femoralis have a really cool looking tadpole...

Take a look!

http://cars.er.usgs.gov/armi/Guide_to_T ... ralis.html


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

One of those Hyla showed up in my variabilis viv....

about 2 months after putting in some broms from ....guess who !!! :wink: 

Now I need to try and catch the damn thing.

S


----------

